
A bug so cool that the development team was reluctant to fix it - GordonS
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190603-00/?p=102534
======
wodenokoto
What was so cool about it? I don’t get what there was to be reluctant about.

------
karmakaze
Silly. In progress of move isn't an action worthy of undo. Wait until they
decide where to put it and when they let go record that.

------
aasasd
Not really cool, but also an edge case: afaik either Warcraft or Starcraft
crashed after the game ran for three weeks straight.

Thankfully, I can't confirm the bug. Only heard a rumor of it having been
fixed.

